# My New Unit Set Up ideas



## Craigb78 (Oct 9, 2009)

right guys i have a unit now and have a 2 poster ramp to go in for use for my focus rs, and then i want to have like a detailing studio in there too which has a scissor lift being installed, the unit size is 8.9m long and 9.45m wide,

i have a few ideas and wanted to make a false wall around the piece that i will use for a detailing area,

just wondering if anyone has any ideas on what to do as i thought about having both ramps against back wall but not sure you would be able to manoeuvre on to the one furthest from the door as you would have to do a lot of turning to get it to fit right,

i have attached an image which people can copy and plot a few ideas on if you want to be very helpful , you can see the door on the image and the square you see on an image is a heater, which i may remove i may not,

thanks


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Your photos are not showing up.

In any case, this is your garage and it's just to work on your car? Why bother with 2 lifts?


----------



## Craigb78 (Oct 9, 2009)

So the unit is there for 2 purpose, 

purpose 1 is for detailing, and the second purpose is for my focus rs to be stored in and then the second lift is for that, for doing work on this car and to do an underbody restoration etc, and then it will sit on this lift while all the work is done on it, fitting parts etc, but nothing too invasive like grinding welding etc, mainly it sits under a car cover and i drive it about 500 miles a year if that to be honest


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

If it's too awkward to maneuver, buy some Wheel-Dollies :thumb:.....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_nkw=wheel+dolly


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Hmmm, set up will be dictated by power points but if it was me, i'd put the two post directly across from the door. Then put the scissor lift at 90 degrees to create a bit of space either side of it


----------



## Craigb78 (Oct 9, 2009)

I have to get the unit wired in myself as its a newly separated unit, they have made 1 huge unit to 3 average sized units, so the power will be where ever I want it,

Yeah I was thinking of putting he scissor lift opposite the door due to that being where the higher volume of cars will be going where as the 2 poster will be a car pretty much sat there all the time, that was my thinking


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

"....being where the higher volume of cars will be going...."

So, is this to be a business set-up?


----------



## Craigb78 (Oct 9, 2009)

Not strictly a business set up it would be something i would maybe be looking at doing in the future but I do cars for friends and family maybe 1 a month on average so that where these cars will e going in and out and then the 2 post will have my Rs on, so that will into go in and out about 2 times a year


----------



## Craigb78 (Oct 9, 2009)

What difference will it make with the lofts being 3 phase dude? Ok I'll have worked with the discs alittle on some drawings, but will play around some more,

Flooring I was looking at sealing all the floor etc like you say, I can try and upload again yes

Here you go image to scale


----------



## scottk (Apr 1, 2014)

If you are getting the unit wired, you should consider a couple of ceiling mounted retractable power cords. Saves trailing wires everywhere.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

I still don't see the need for 2 lifts to be honest.

You want one lift to detail on....but the car getting detailed only gets driven 500 miles a year, so wont that much detailing, you say yourself it will mostly be under a cover.

And one ramp to work on cars, but you're only planning to do +-12 cars a year.

There is no point in having 2 ramps for this tiny workload 

Twice the costs, twice the maintenance, and makes your floor space a lot less flexable.


----------



## Craigb78 (Oct 9, 2009)

The lifts have already been purchase now, 

The scissor lift is for detailing in around 12 cars a year, but would like that to increase with time but I am not trying to say I am going to open s detailing shop and get loads of business etc as I appreciate it takes time to
Build up reputation etc, 

The second lift the 2 post lift is for mY personal car of which will get full wet sanding etc, but I am also doing a full underbody restoration and engine and engine bay restoration do this will constantly have bits off engine out etc, so that's why I want the second lift and then just got doing little bits on my daily, and wanted to keep this work away from the detailing area, as I don't want to block up the detailing ramp for 2-3 months while I carry out the underbody resto bit by bit on my car


----------



## Craigb78 (Oct 9, 2009)

so i have played with the set up and from what you guys said to place them both next to each there created a 3m x 3.5m work space as i think with the space i have thats all i can really afford to have each,

plan1:



Plan 2:



my main concern is around manoeuvrability from the door to getting it on to both ramps, i appreciate that this is difficult because of the size of the unit and having 2 work bays in there, if it doesn't work ill possible have to look at just sticking to one ramp, but ideally would like to keep the two of them, i am also going to get in there this weekend if the access is cleared with two cars and try manoeuvring them round the unit to see what works best,


----------



## Gilly (Nov 21, 2011)

Maybe try doing a plan in sketch-up as opposed to minecraft. 

Manoeuvrability looks far too tight for 2 ramps. Maybe too tight for one ramp.


----------



## Craigb78 (Oct 9, 2009)

Further on from this discussion I got the installer round and came up with a plan painted walls and floor not fully finished yet but getting there, here are the pictures


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Jealous? Moi??? :thumb:


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

Really you don't want to be doing any fine finishing work on cars when you have heavy work happening in the same room. I would only have either a restoration project OR car detailing going on at the same time. Most of the time you are using sanders and grinders when doing a restoration job and they don't mix with a detailing workshop. You should of saved the money and just purchased one ramp. Stick it right in the middle of the back of the room and have a more spacious workspace. If you haven't set up the scissor ramp could you not return it for a refund? 

The project car does not have to live on the two post ramp and to be fair you don't need to lift the car up to detail it.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Nice space you have there however you use it


----------



## Craigb78 (Oct 9, 2009)

Paul in return to your comment, I do the detailing as a hobby, so it would not pay for me to have a unit just for this, the Rs is mostly finished now, so not a lot of grinding etc will be there it will be an underbody restoration, all is set up, I know I don't need. Scissor lift but I wanted one so I got one, as it will make my life easier, also the mechanical or restoration work will not be going on at the same time as any detailing work, so I don't see how thos would cause any issue? There is good working room around the cars plenty of space well at least I think so anyways, also I wasn't phased by having both in there mechanical/restoration and detailing in the same workshop as I have looked about and o thought I see that kds where operating these services out of the same workshop and they deal with some of the very best cars out there and deliver one of the cry best finishes, I may be wrong here but this is my planned intentions, I am going on kds master detailing course in Feb, so will ask kelly his opinion on what he thinks about the workshop space, and then go from there, but as I will not be operation the detailing at the same time as any other work in there I personally don't think this would cause an issue but i welcome you to tell me why you think this would cause a problem then I welcome the input and will bear that in mind


----------



## SteveEdwards (Nov 1, 2015)

Be sure the floor is suitable for a 2 poster weight. some floors can crack under the pressure depending on the type of floor/mix etc.


----------



## Craigb78 (Oct 9, 2009)

The floor is substantial mate the ramps where installed by professionals and the slab is of a good depth


----------

